# B7 2.5L Turbo



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

*B7 Passat 2.5L Turbo*

So I have a 2012 Passat S 5 Speed, and am seriously contemplating this modification. I'v spoken with C2, and seems to be quite the possibility as from what they guys at C2 stated. $4000+ to get started (might as well start at stage 2)... Hopefully have the first Gas B7 turbo in America, but not restricting myself to C2, as my eyes are open to Bluewater and UM as well.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Whats your location?


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> Whats your location?


 San Diego, CA 

Bluewater (I would love to be able to just drop my car them, and let them go at it, but...) would be the closest actual tuner to assist unless I did this through a dealer (closest would be fourseason tuning, and I really wouldn't mind working with them actually). I honestly want to do as much as I can myself, obviously I will need help with the ECU, but besides that I have access to all the tools, and lifts and such I would need to completely swap the engine if needed.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I had hoped that was about an ACTUAL B7 (as in, the A4). That would've made for a very interesting project. Oh well, good luck with your Passat!


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

PhAyzoN said:


> I had hoped that was about an ACTUAL B7 (as in, the A4). That would've made for a very interesting project. Oh well, good luck with your Passat!


 I came from a B7 A4, and have been eyeing the B7 Passat TDI for the last few weeks, so I feel I can speak on this subject. 

Neither of those are "actual" cars, they are both platform designations. Now if you want to talk about an actual car named B7, the Alpina B7 comes to mine.  










Back on topic. It's always good to have more 2.5 love, no matter what platform it's on!! 



Peter


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

My bad on the lack of clarification, as I've spent most of my time in the B7 "Passat" thread, I will update the OP. Either way, I really do feel that this will give the power that the big body of the Passat deserves.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

give UM a call...  
you wont be dissapointed... AND, well... they are the ones who currently have many of the msot powerful cars.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

gugu1981 said:


> I came from a B7 A4, and have been eyeing the B7 Passat TDI for the last few weeks, so I feel I can speak on this subject.
> 
> Neither of those are "actual" cars, they are both platform designations. Now if you want to talk about an actual car named B7, the Alpina B7 comes to mine.


 What I meant was, the new Passat isn't even on the B7 platform like the previous-generation A4.


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> give UM a call...
> you wont be dissapointed... AND, well... they are the ones who currently have many of the msot powerful cars.


 I've actually been talking with FourSeason Tuning in Orange, CA, and will probably be working with them on the necessary fabrication and install. Still kind of on the fence as to what kit to use, or if to piece something together on my own.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

fiddypassat said:


> Still kind of on the fence as to what kit to use, or if to piece something together on my own.


 
I would NOT buy a turbo 'kit' for this swap. ~Most of the fabricated parts will 
require enough rework to equal the labor of a one off. 

BW has done a Mk4 Golf 2.5T swap. 

We've got tuning to sort anything 2.5L: from 200whp N/A to 800whp E85 turbo. 

-Jeffrey Atwood 
United Motorsport


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

Jefnes3 said:


> I would NOT buy a turbo 'kit' for this swap. ~Most of the fabricated parts will
> require enough rework to equal the labor of a one off.
> 
> BW has done a Mk4 Golf 2.5T swap.
> ...


 I've been talking with James at FourSeason, and he seems to be giving the same info as you, as well as my own research kind of has me leaning the Bluewater route, every time I have talked to C2 however, they were always very helpful, and seemed to be good to work with as well. I've never worked with forced induction before personally, so I will definitely need some hand holding of sorts, but have done a few motor swaps, and builds on the older VW's (mk1-mk3). The reason I was looking "kit" wise was the sort of all in one shop, and as I've not worked with turboing before, this seemed to be somewhat important. I'm fairly budgeted here, and really don't want to have to spend where unnecessary. I would love to do all the work myself, but am aware of my sort comings in the field of turbos, so I will need to have assistance, but I definitely do not want to just drop my car off somewhere, and come pick it up when its done... I do already have an older garret turbo that a friend gave me, that he was going to put on a Nissan, but it does need to be rebuilt (I'll post a picture of it when I get home), and I tried to look up the part # with no success, but could save a few bucks there if it will work... Any and all assistance is definitely welcome here 

EDIT... Turbo Pics 














































And if anyone could help me with some specs on this I would really appreciate it, I tried looking up the part number, and couldn't find anything... 

2nd EDIT... 

Further investigation has lead me to believe that this turbo will not suffice in the power I'm trying to accomplish. I'm really trying to get somewhere over 300whp I'd say between 320-350whp at first, before I really go to making engine internal modifications, at which point I'll probably want to see gains in around the 450-500whp range... This is not going to be an overnight project by any means, but I do have big plans for this platform...


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

fiddypassat said:


> I'm fairly budgeted here, and really don't want to have to spend where unnecessary.
> 
> EDIT... Turbo Pics


 if you are on a budget I would advise not being the first to turbo something, especially your basically brand new car. 

you will have minimum $3000+ if you do all labor and fab work yourself. Realistically I would say more like $5000+ as I assume you are not doing fab work. Keep in mind this is just the turbo stuff not the other parts typically already done before adding a turbo such as clutch upgrade and exhaust, those will add another $1000+ at least. 

Not to sound rude so please dont take it that way, I just wanna give my advice as I have been doing this a long time but that turbo is worthless for anything other then oem type applications. If you are trying to piece together used/cheap parts for this build please make sure you have another car as you will end up with a car worth less then stock, no longer has a warranty, and guess you have a couple years of payments left on


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> if you are on a budget I would advise not being the first to turbo something, especially your basically brand new car.
> 
> you will have minimum $3000+ if you do all labor and fab work yourself. Realistically I would say more like $5000+ as I assume you are not doing fab work. Keep in mind this is just the turbo stuff not the other parts typically already done before adding a turbo such as clutch upgrade and exhaust, those will add another $1000+ at least.
> 
> Not to sound rude so please dont take it that way, I just wanna give my advice as I have been doing this a long time but that turbo is worthless for anything other then oem type applications. If you are trying to piece together used/cheap parts for this build please make sure you have another car as you will end up with a car worth less then stock, no longer has a warranty, and guess you have a couple years of payments left on


Thanks, and I have been thinking the same as you've said, I was really thinking 5000+ was a number that I could work with initially. This is also the reason that I'm trying to start on a building project, where I can start with something that is expandable. I do realize that the turbo that I currently have is not going to do anything for me, and have since been looking at Bullseye, Precision, or even Garret as a turbo route, and have been seriously reading as much as I can to understand what I'm really doing here. I really wasn't trying to go the "part out" path, but I did already have this turbo posted, which I found would not be suitable for my project after further investigating. I am aware of my lack of knowledge in the area of forced induction, so I'm doing as much as I can to teach myself from information available, and IF this does go live, I will ask for support from all that are expert in this field (the shop closest to me FourSeason, C2, UM, Bluewater, and even the folks here who have pioneered this process).


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

After further thinking into this, I have come to decide to continue down the forced induction road, as technically speaking this is not actually the first time this turbo modification has been done to this motor, only this particular model of vehicle. The 2.5L I5 is still the same as any vw 2.5L I5 2009+, so technically speaking the only real difference here is how to fit it all under the hood, and how to modify the ECU. The rest should be theoretically the same, unless I'm missing something. And after reading about say 30 different turbos, I think I've decided on the Precision SC44, or possibly the 5831, as it can be purchased at a good price and is definitely sufficient in the range of HP produced. Still looking at what other parts to use...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ah thread disappoint! Came in for Audi b7 platform swap, leaving unsatisfied :thumbdown:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

fiddypassat said:


> I've actually been talking with FourSeason Tuning in Orange, CA, and will probably be working with them on the necessary fabrication and install. Still kind of on the fence as to what kit to use, or if to piece something together on my own.


I dealt with James at FS. He is a UM authorized dealer in SOCAL. 
I had my MKV Jetta flashed at his place. Then I had the waterpump, thermostat, belts, and rollers done at his place. 
He was going to install an SRI, but no go for the autos.
I was thinking about Forced induction for a while, but now that I have an M3, I am keeping my MKV jetta the way it is.


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

eatrach said:


> I dealt with James at FS. He is a UM authorized dealer in SOCAL.
> I had my MKV Jetta flashed at his place. Then I had the waterpump, thermostat, belts, and rollers done at his place.
> He was going to install an SRI, but no go for the autos.
> I was thinking about Forced induction for a while, but now that I have an M3, I am keeping my MKV jetta the way it is.


Yeah, he seems like a good guy, and I'm definitely confident this will be a success, as I've been told from Bluewater, C2, and FourSeason that its really only a matter of getting it all to fit, that the ECU would be the only tricky part, but that it really wouldn't be a problem either. Even a few post up Jeff seems to lead to the success of this project as well, and well that's UM...


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ah thread disappoint! Came in for Audi b7 platform swap, leaving unsatisfied :thumbdown:


Have people actually done that swap???


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

fiddypassat said:


> Have people actually done that swap???


No those guys do v8 FSI swaps. Or one person I know in Cali is doing a 5.2l FSI s/c swap into his B7 Avant. I think a 2.5 in a b7 a4 is doable, no? Don't see why not this was done with the old Audi I5:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

fiddypassat said:


> Have people actually done that swap???


Ill have a surprise for you guys over winter


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

fiddypassat said:


> this is not actually the first time this turbo modification has been done to this motor, only this particular model of vehicle. The 2.5L I5 is still the same as any vw 2.5L I5 2009+, so technically speaking the only real difference here is how to fit it all under the hood, and how to modify the ECU.


It might be the same or close to mechanically but I think the passat has a newer engine management that has not even yet be "cracked", let alone tuned, let alone for turbo 

Keep that in mind because if you go putting a turbo on and the ecu cant be programmed youre SOL


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> It might be the same or close to mechanically but I think the passat has a newer engine management that has not even yet be "cracked", let alone tuned, let alone for turbo
> 
> Keep that in mind because if you go putting a turbo on and the ecu cant be programmed youre SOL


Yeah, I know, and I was on the fence about that exact subject, but UM seems to think this won't be a barrier that can't be overcome, when I spoke with C2, they also stated they could make it happen, and Bluewater said if I could bring my car by they could make it work as well, and FourSeason (James) stated that the fabrication shouldn't be a problem. As is right now, I'm piecing all the parts together and honestly it looks like all parts (minus tubing) can be had for under $2500, then tubing (I haven't priced that yet, because not sure whats needed yet).

See Below ↓↓↓↓↓↓



Jefnes3 said:


> I would NOT buy a turbo 'kit' for this swap. ~Most of the fabricated parts will
> require enough rework to equal the labor of a one off.
> 
> BW has done a Mk4 Golf 2.5T swap.
> ...


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

fiddypassat said:


> Yeah, I know, and I was on the fence about that exact subject, but UM seems to think this won't be a barrier that can't be overcome, when I spoke with C2, they also stated they could make it happen, and Bluewater said if I could bring my car by they could make it work as well, and FourSeason (James) stated that the fabrication shouldn't be a problem. As is right now, I'm piecing all the parts together and honestly it looks like all parts (minus tubing) can be had for under $2500, then tubing (I haven't priced that yet, because not sure whats needed yet).
> 
> See Below ↓↓↓↓↓↓


I know it can be done be done, the reason i mention that is so you dont put it on then be upset if software isnt already available, plan to be without your car for at least a month


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> I know it can be done be done, the reason i mention that is so you dont put it on then be upset if software isnt already available, plan to be without your car for at least a month


Oh, yeah, I wasn't taking what you were saying as negative, but more so as lookin out for another tuner who may not be keen to whats really goin on... I may not know forced induction by experience, but I have seriously been doing some homework, so I can say I have learned a lot, but as I know from past experience, what is written is not always what is reality. I do appreciate the concern, and do thank you for taking your time to help make others aware of the weary roads they may attempt to go down, and would be honored if you did continue to follow this as things start to take off, oh and when you decide to go 1000awhp in your 2.5l I5 S4/A4, please do tell...


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

fiddypassat said:


> Oh, yeah, I wasn't taking what you were saying as negative, but more so as lookin out for another tuner who may not be keen to whats really goin on... I may not know forced induction by experience, but I have seriously been doing some homework, so I can say I have learned a lot, but as I know from past experience, what is written is not always what is reality. I do appreciate the concern, and do thank you for taking your time to help make others aware of the weary roads they may attempt to go down, and would be honored if you did continue to follow this as things start to take off, oh and when you decide to go 1000awhp in your 2.5l I5 S4/A4, please do tell...


Im not trying to sound conceited but my statements are based off experience. I have been in this game for a long time and have done quite a bit of things that were some of the first of their kind.(this is my personal account, but run a business which is an advertiser and sponsor on this site) I have been hands on a part of the fastest/quickest/most powerful 1.8T in the world(first fwd in the 8's), first dbw 1.8T swap that im aware, first legit mk6 2.5 turbo, first mk2 vr swap, etc, etc. 

I know what is possible, not possible, and realistic. Again im not trying to be rude but when you want to be the first or do something not common then throw in the word "budget" that kind of kills it for me as its not realistic at the point. You also have to understand my skepticism when someone who is clearly new to this "knows" what to do now because they have read alot, but then throws up pictures of an oem turbo as the start of their turbo kit. 

Im not sure how to take your last sentence, sounds quite sarcastic as no one ever said 1000awhp, again that is far from realistic. Has anyone done an I5 B5 swap yet?(maybe I can be the first for that too) Also my audi is RWD, its much more fun :laugh:

By all means dont take this negatively and I will gladly help you with your project, but please be humble about it rather then disregarding what experienced people are trying to inform you of.


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> Im not trying to sound conceited but my statements are based off experience. I have been in this game for a long time and have done quite a bit of things that were some of the first of their kind.(this is my personal account, but run a business which is an advertiser and sponsor on this site) I have been hands on a part of the fastest/quickest/most powerful 1.8T in the world(first fwd in the 8's), first dbw 1.8T swap that im aware, first legit mk6 2.5 turbo, first mk2 vr swap, etc, etc.
> 
> I know what is possible, not possible, and realistic. Again im not trying to be rude but when you want to be the first or do something not common then throw in the word "budget" that kind of kills it for me as its not realistic at the point.
> 
> Im not sure how to take your last sentence, sounds quite sarcastic as no one ever said 1000awhp, again that is far from realistic. Has anyone done an I5 B5 swap yet?(maybe I can be the first for that too) Also my audi is RWD, its much more fun :laugh:


No my bad, I wasn't being sarcastic (even tho, I usually am... lol), I was talking about the youtube video that was linked by kevin FaKiN spLits with the awd audi, I didn't look back, so I thought it was you that posted it... BTW where are your build threads? Damn bro, a 8 sec. fwd, wow. I was actually not really going at it on a budget, but as of what I currently have to through at it right now... I do understand this is going to turn in to a definite money pit once i go there, and I probably will never stop once I start :laugh:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

there are no build threads, the builds typically are just to do it and drive it or race it not for recognition. alot of them were done before I spent much time on vortex. For example the dbw 1.8T swap was done back in like '01


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> there are no build threads, the builds typically are just to do it and drive it or race it not for recognition. alot of them were done before I spent much time on vortex. For example the dbw 1.8T swap was done back in like '01


Well, It sounds like you know whats up, so if you do make a build thread, I'd definitely like to check it out... But either way, I'm on the same page as you as for "firsts", and that was what was holding me back at first, but seeing that apr was supposedly offering the tdi ecu flash for the b7 passat at h20, I couldn't imagine that UM experts wouldn't be able to crack the 2.5l Passat...


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

fiddypassat said:


> Well, It sounds like you know whats up, so if you do make a build thread, I'd definitely like to check it out... But either way, I'm on the same page as you as for "firsts", and that was what was holding me back at first, but seeing that apr was supposedly offering the tdi ecu flash for the b7 passat at h20, I couldn't imagine that UM experts wouldn't be able to crack the 2.5l Passat...


i plan on doing a build thread on the b5 swap as that will be my own personal car, just collecting some more parts.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> Ill have a surprise for you guys over winter


Are you doing the swap into a b7? If so shoot me a pm :thumbup:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Are you doing the swap into a b7? If so shoot me a pm :thumbup:


no b5, but b5/6/7 are all basically the same mechanically, b6/b7 would probably be easier actually


----------

